# Interview with Jim Rogers



## wildmanchris (13 March 2008)

I saw this interview on CNBC and although Jim Rogers (CEO of Rogers Holdings) might be over reacting a little, thought its nice to see some blatant honesty now and then.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/23588079/site/14081545

Disclaimer - I am not holding many stocks at all for the reason Jim states.


----------



## Real1ty (13 March 2008)

wildmanchris said:


> I saw this interview on CNBC and although Jim Rogers (CEO of Rogers Holdings) might be over reacting a little, thought its nice to see some blatant honesty now and then.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/23588079/site/14081545
> 
> Disclaimer - I am not holding many stocks at all for the reason Jim states.




I saw it also but all Jims interviews are exactly the same, not that he is wrong but if you have seen one you have seen them all.

BB is dumb, is destroying the $ and the Fed needs to be disbanded, buy agri and the Rembimbi.

He's a rippa as he doesn't hold back and says EXACTLY what he thinks


----------



## Temjin (13 March 2008)

Jim Rogers is my idol now!

That's what a contrarian should model him/herself to be! Go against the general public belief, think differently! Ignore your ego and don't give a s--t when people like those news reporter/journalists start laughing at your claims. Those guys are still on a PAYROLL while Jim Rogers have made hundred of millions.

Thanks for the link, it made my day today. hehe


----------



## MRC & Co (13 March 2008)

Great interview, very simple, commonsense and true!  

Though, where was his mention of gold   Not sure how he could mention soaring inflation and forget to put gold in the same breath......


----------



## kloid (13 March 2008)

First time I've seen this bloke and I like what he says.  "Who cares if a few 29 year old Maserati driving investment bankers go bankrupt?" " 

I think his point about a recession being inevitable is important and trying to avoid it by pouring in additional funds will only prolong the problem.

Anyway, Jim Rogers is now on my listen-to list.

Kloid


----------



## refined silver (14 March 2008)

I copied this article a a few years ago to a word document but not with the link. If you google the title you might get the link. 



> The following was received today from a friend at Financiere Banque Nationale in Montreal. I do not assume it was authored there but it is quite interesting. The original version was in French but it appears here in English.
> 
> Les Quatre Loups (The Four Wolves)
> 
> ...


----------



## theasxgorilla (14 March 2008)

Great interview.  I like how he gave Australia a nod.  We're not shy!  10% mortgages here we come


----------



## MRC & Co (14 March 2008)

One thing gets me with their prediction for gold.  $3,000-$10,000.  Awefully large range, what is the deal there?

$3,000 at the end of the credit crisis if it continues to cause dramatic fallout, $10,000 if we go back to the gold standard and completely abolish fiat currency 

?


----------



## wildkactus (15 March 2008)

I have been watching jim for a while now and he is always a straight shooter.
he has a few books out that are a good read.
1. Investment biker,
2. Adventure Capitalist,
     these two are where he drives around the world a give commentry.
3. Hot commodities
4. A Bull in China, a good read for his take on where china fits into all this, and where it will go.
and he also has his web site www.jimrogers.com where you can get the run down on his last trip around the world.


----------



## jovan (15 March 2008)

How a man can travel through that many countries in that many years and come out totally unchanged from the experience - really amazes me. But this guy manages it. You can only explain it by his enourmous vanity and high opinion of himself. 

Still the guy is brilliant. A top down investment philosophy that is so damn simple. Or he just makes it sound simple. You just can't help but like his ideas. Hard core economics. Investment Biker is one of the best books I've read. The one after isn't anything special, just repeats the same formula as Investment Biker but much crappier. The China one I haven't read.


----------



## ozambersand (17 March 2008)

'Socialism for the Rich'



> The Fed's move to accept risky collateral is not part of the central bank's business, he added.
> 
> "What is Bernanke going to do? Get in his helicopter and fly around the world and collect rents? That's absurd," Rogers said.
> 
> ...




Couldn't agree more but who coined the term first, James Grant (see sig) or Rogers?

And does it mean we are in for another "Recession we had to have" to quote Keating! And to further the analogy if it is agriculture we have to get into - looks like it's bananas for us again! :


----------



## noirua (19 July 2021)




----------

